# USC fees



## Chris22 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey everyone! 

I was curious to see how much students pay for miscellaneous expenses, lab, and insurance fees for USC courses (CTPR 507, CTPR 508, etc.). The SCA website has approximations, however I've heard that students sometimes pay more, or less. What are some expenses future USC students should expect to pay? Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 23, 2008)

The estimates are correct.

What you've heard re: people paying more or less is what people pay to MAKE their films...gear rental, costume/production design, location and permit fees, etc.


----------

